# Mail et GMail sous Snow Léopard



## Starbuck (2 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour a tous

Je viens de passer sous SL, et j'ai quelques soucis avec Mail et mes comptes Gmail.

Comme on peut le voir sur le screenshot, il m'a rajouter des dossiers, qui servent à je ne sais quoi. 







De plus, il est constamment en attente de message, mais n'en relève aucun. Au début, il a rapatrier le bon millier de mail (pourtant marqué comme lu) depuis ca tourne dans le vide, et ca ne relève rien.

Une idée du problème ?

Merci 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h23 ----------

Bon, il a fini de tourner dans le vide 

Mais quelqu'un sait à quoi ca sert les menu qui se sont rajouter ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Septembre 2009)

C'est parce que Gmail est cinfiguré dans mail en compte IMAP et non POP  si ça fonctionne pas c'est que sur ton compte GMail (webmail) la gestion IMAP n'est pas activée

Tu peux reconfiguer ton compte mail pour être en POP au lieu de IMAP


----------



## Starbuck (3 Septembre 2009)

Ok en IMAP ca marche, merci 

Par contre, ces dossiers en dessous, c'est complètement inutile, ca réplique la configuration du webmail, même les spams 

Quelqu'un sait comment virer ca ?


----------



## wteaw (3 Septembre 2009)

J'ai le même problème depuis que je suis sur Snow Leopard


----------



## dadoo113 (3 Septembre 2009)

wteaw a dit:


> J'ai le même problème depuis que je suis sur Snow Leopard



je n'ai aucun problème avec Mail et Gmail.
J'étais sous 10.5, et j'ai fait une Mise à Jour vers 10.6, et mes comptes mails Gmail vont toujours bien.
Regarde sur www.gmail.com dans tes paramètres et l'onglet "pop imap" surtout ! bon courage


----------



## wteaw (3 Septembre 2009)

Mais tout fonctionne (je trouve même que la configuration des comptes fonctionne mieux sous SL) mais j'ai toujours ce problème de dossier que je n'avais pas en 10.5  IMAP.

Je crois qu'il faudra s'y faire, ça fait pareil sur thunderbird je crois


----------



## Mac*Gyver (3 Septembre 2009)

il me semble que j'ai pareil que toi tout en etant sous Leopard 10.5.8

je pensais que c'etait normal mais si ya moyen de n'afficher qu'une seule fois chaque boite, chusi preneur


----------



## Trollouf (3 Septembre 2009)

idem aussi, j'ai pas trouvé la solution.


----------



## wteaw (3 Septembre 2009)

Bon ben on va revenir en pop alors


----------



## Starbuck (3 Septembre 2009)

Ca supprime les dossiers en POP ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h34 ----------

Je confirme, ca marche, il faut repasser en POP 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h23 ----------

Bon faut qu'on m'explique, je test sur le Macbook, ca marche, je refais la même chose sur l'iMac, ca marche pas  Surtout qu'avec Thunderbird, aucun soucis, il trouve le pop tout seul et soule pas avec l'imap


----------



## wteaw (3 Septembre 2009)

Pop ça marche pas même si j'active pop dans les paramètres Gmail. Pénible ces dossiers en doubles.


----------



## Starbuck (3 Septembre 2009)

Ca a marché sur mon Macbook, et ca marche sans soucis avec Thunderbird. Ils sont sympa avec l'iMAP, mais synchro mais spams, je m'en tape pas mal 

Ou alors ils dégagent les BAL et laissent que les dossier de GMail, les 2 c'est stupide

edit : ca fonctionne plus sur le Macbook &#8230;


----------



## wteaw (3 Septembre 2009)

C'est pareil sous Thunderbird, sauf que, tu as pas la BAL + le dossier, c'est ça hein? 
J'ai essayé de glisser la BAL dans le dossier Gmail, ben non tu peux pas


----------



## Starbuck (3 Septembre 2009)

Dans les préférences du compte, dans Avancé, le port est 993, il faut mettre 995 pour que cela fonctionne

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h09 ----------




wteaw a dit:


> C'est pareil sous Thunderbird, sauf que, tu as pas la BAL + le dossier, c'est ça hein?
> J'ai essayé de glisser la BAL dans le dossier Gmail, ben non tu peux pas



Non, en POP, sous Thunderbird, ca fonctionne normalement, pas de soucis

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h09 ----------

Bon pour ceux qui ont des problèmes en POP, réglez le port sur 995, chez moi fonctionne maintenant


----------



## bompi (3 Septembre 2009)

Disons que lorsqu'on paramètre comme conseillé ça marche mieux, en effet 

Quant aux dossiers à la noix, j'en avais sous Leopard parce que j'avais coché une option de conservation des brouillons ou quelque chose de la sorte.

Pour moi, Mail/10.6 c'est vraiment impeccable [installation par miase à jour], tant avec MobileMe que GMail ou mon POP3 local.

Par ailleurs (pour les amateurs ), _fetchmail_ et _procmail_ fonctionnent très bien eux aussi.


----------



## wteaw (4 Septembre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Disons que lorsqu'on paramètre comme conseillé ça marche mieux, en effet
> 
> Quant aux dossiers à la noix, j'en avais sous Leopard parce que j'avais coché une option de conservation des brouillons ou quelque chose de la sorte.



C'est bien ça, t'es un chef.

*Edit* : heu non le dossier revient à chaque fois, tant pis!


----------



## smitch (26 Septembre 2009)

Même problème depuis le passage à l' IMAP. 
C'est bien l'IMAP, c'est pratique que les modifications se font en direct de Apple Mail vers notre compte Gmail, mais si c'est pour avoir plein de dossiers et des emails en double c'est pas top !

Je vais peut être repasser par le système POP ... je ne sais pas. 
Si quelqu'un a une solution pour virer les dossiers en trop je suis preneur.


----------



## pickwick (26 Septembre 2009)

Vous savez les yeux on n'est pas obligé de s'en servir pour regarder dans les coins....
pour moi l'avantage de l'imap l'emporte sur le fait d'avoir ces machins en bas à gauche....

Ne dit-on pas que le mieux est l'ennemi du bien ?


----------



## smitch (26 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Vous savez les yeux on n'est pas obligé de s'en servir pour regarder dans les coins....
> pour moi l'avantage de l'imap l'emporte sur le fait d'avoir ces machins en bas à gauche....
> 
> Ne dit-on pas que le mieux est l'ennemi du bien ?



Non c'est sûr mais bon, recevoir tous ses emails en double, supprimer 2 fois au lieu d'une, recevoir ses spams alors que justement on les a mis en "spam" pour ne plus les voir ...


----------



## YSG (3 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir,
voici 2 petits liens pour vous aider. J'avais aussi des problèmes avec l'imap.


http://www.arobase.org/gmail/configurer-gmail-imap.htm

http://www.florianvp.com/astuce-configuration-imap-gmail-sur-mail-de-leopard/


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Octobre 2009)

Mon compte Gmail est configuré en IMAP, le passage à Snow Leopard n'a rien changé au contenu de la colonne de gauche dans Mail et ça marche très bien.


----------



## saturnin1975 (10 Novembre 2009)

Il te faut selectionner le dossier corbeille. Ensuite tu vas le menu "BAL", _"Utiliser cette boîte aux lettres pour"_ et évidemment tu choisis _"Corbeille"_. Enfin, tu fais la même chose pour les autres, brouillons, envoyés, indésirable.
Et hop ça diminue les dossiers de Gmail.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (10 Novembre 2009)

Je rebondis dessus pour dire que de temps en temps "Mail" ne fonctionne pas bien. L'envoi du moindre mail est impossible et je dois  faire l'envoi de Gmail directement, lequel se fait en un clin d'oeil. Bizarre
La MAJ de ce soir et "Onyx" y apporteront une bonne réponse


----------



## pascalformac (10 Novembre 2009)

j'étais pas passé sur ce sujet avant 
(pas de web)

dommage car j'ai l'impression que quelques uns 
-n'ont pas pigé imap et/ou imap gmail
( alors que y a dejà un sujet dédié)

-n'ont pas vu qu'on peut
- ordonner à gmail de ne PAS synchroniser tel ou tel label-dossier
-et depuis peu , mitonner  plus finement ce que le logiciel garde en mode offline


----------



## Marc-A. (15 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, 
J'ai lu ce fil parce que j'avais les mêmes soucis que la plupart avec Mail 4 sur SL. Hier, j'ai réinstallé plusieurs fois mon compte Gmail sur Mail sans parvenir à résoudre tous les problèmes: il y avait toujours cette boîte de réception qui faisait doublon avec la boîte "Tous les messages" du compte Gmail ... même avec les astuces trouvées çà (lien 1) et là (lien 2).
Et puis finalement, après avoir réinstallé une dernière fois manuellement, en indiquant le préfixe [Gmail], fermé puis réinitialisé Mail, tout s'est mis en ordre sans aucune intervention et voilà ce que j'obtiens désormais sur ma boîte Mail et sur le serveur Gmail: 







C'est tout ce qu'il y a; il n'y a pas d'autres boîtes plus bas. 






Du coup, comme vous le voyez, c'est sur ma boîte Gmail qu'il y a des doublons. En fait, ce n'est pas très gênant puisque cela permet de faire le ménage Mail. Quand je supprime un message dans Mail, il me le supprime sur le serveur mais le garde dans la boîte "[Gmail]/Deleted Message" (voir la 2e image), que l'on configure à partir de Mail (par exemple, supprimer à la fermeture de Mail). 
C'est juste un retour d'expérience; je ne connais absolument pas la raison de ce changement mystérieux de Mail. Je crois savoir que Apple travaillait avec Google sur le problème de l'IMAP dans Mail 4. Avez-vous constaté le même changement de comportement de Mail? 
Bonne fin d'après midi. 
Marc-A.


----------



## tomz08 (1 Janvier 2010)

Est ce quelqu'un sait comment configurer un compte gmail sur mail en manuel...

Car mail me le config automatiquement en IMAP, et impossible de le mettre en POP...

Merci


----------



## lepetitpiero (1 Janvier 2010)

tu laisses mail te le mettre en imap puis ensuite tu vas dans les preferences de mail et tu mets pop a la place de imap et c'est fait

vérifier que le compte sur Gmail est bien activé en POP (via le webmail)

mais normalement quand tu crées un compte sur mail tu peux chosir ce que tu veux (faut cliquer sur l'onglet)


----------



## tomz08 (1 Janvier 2010)

Merci


----------



## lepetitpiero (1 Janvier 2010)

De rien


----------

